# New toys!



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Post up any new toys you got recently.

I'll start, I just picked up a plasma cutter today to add to my collection of metal working stuff. 

View attachment IMG_20120911_161040.jpg


----------



## ME87 (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice. Make sure you feed it dry air and you won't have any issues.


----------



## havasu (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice to know that my local buddy has all these new tools. Do you mind if me and Rik borrow it for awhile?


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 12, 2012)

is that a miller?
I have "blue" in my garage,  very reliable stuff,
I bought a cheap plasma cutter, it died  less than a yr old, so  won't bother with cheap junk anymore.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

The welder is a Millermatic 180 so yes a Miller. I love that machine but don't like the autoset feature at all. I have had that one for about a year now.

The plasma is a Thermal Dynamics which after some research are a decent machine. This one is a lighter duty unit and only cuts up to 1/4" but I really don't cut anything thinker then that so it will do fine for what I use it for.

Not pictured I also have the JD2 tube bender for fun stuff.


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

havasu said:


> Nice to know that my local buddy has all these new tools. Do you mind if me and Rik borrow it for awhile?



Yeah,NO!....


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 13, 2012)

to show off her toy,   she named it "BOB"
she  said  F#*%  NO!
  some people have no sense of humor! 


oh, BOB  stands for   Battery Operated Boyfriend


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 14, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> to show off her toy,   she named it "BOB"
> she  said  F#*%  NO!
> some people have no sense of humor!
> 
> ...



I've got one here just like her, I'm begining to question the females ability to have a sense of humor.


----------



## havasu (Sep 14, 2012)

I've been trying to convince my ex-wife that a Husquvarna Chainsaw is just a fancy "BOB"!


----------



## Chris (Sep 14, 2012)

havasu said:


> i've been trying to convince my ex-wife that a husquvarna chainsaw is just a fancy "bob"!



ouch!...............


----------



## Ecam (Sep 18, 2012)

Thermal Dynamics is a great brand, and your quarter inch machine is fine.  I've got a 1/2" Hypertherm and it is way overkill for general work.  Like it was mentioned, feed it dry air.  I've dedicated a filter just for the plasma.  My machine is pushing 15 years old (and it is still in production) and the consumables are the only parts it has ever needed.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

I just picked up a filter for it that will only be used for it. I used it for the first time a few days ago and love how well it cuts.


----------



## Ecam (Sep 18, 2012)

Best part about a plasma, is that is will cut any metal (alum, stainless, steel, iron, brass, copper...) and doesn't put alot of heat in the base material if done correctly.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

I found a good deal on consumables on ebay but they are out of China. Hopefully they show up this year.


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

Got my consumables and they are exactly what I needed, I am stocked up now.


----------

